# Looks what I found on our walk this morning



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

End of March is normally the earliest so are these early or late?


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Do you think those are primroses Jan?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

No they're violets silly.


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

JanHank said:


> No they're violets silly.


That's what Google lens told me but I didn't believe it


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

They are early if they are late


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)




----------

